#ubuntu-pk 2010-12-17
<raheel> hi there
<raheel> nice to see a pk ubuntu channel. great
<raheel> nobody awake?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-12
<Kilos> o/
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> hej Kilos
<lubmil> http://4programmers.net/store/forum/84871054957813f038fa51.jpg
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en drwal
<ChanSeba> cleaver
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en programista
<ChanSeba> programmer
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-13
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Tue, 13 Dec 2016 01:39:05 CET
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 348. dzień roku: „Jeśli nie mogę zmiękczyć bogów, piekło poruszę. (Wergiliusz)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 348. dzień roku: ?Jeśli nie mogę zmiękczyć bogów, piekło poruszę. (Wergiliusz)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 348. day of the year: ?If I can't soften the gods, hell, and shake. (Virgil)?
<Kilos> o/
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: hi
<Kilos> hi RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> Whats uo
<RajRajRaj> Up
<Kilos> not much
<Kilos> i go hospital tomorrow to see when they can do a double heart bypass operation
<RajRajRaj> tacod: hi
<tacod> hey RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: oh
<Kilos> hi tacod
<tacod> hi Kilos
<tacod> so I have a 386 SX machine
<tacod> it takes literal minutes to fill the screen pixel by pixel
<Kilos> running xp?
<Kilos> tacod ?
<tacod> Kilos: XD
<tacod> running DOS
<tacod> this thing has 4MB of RAM
<Kilos> whew that is little
<Kilos> has  it been slow from the beginning or is it getting worse
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> hej Kilos
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Wed, 14 Dec 2016 00:02:02 CET
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 349. dzień roku: „Nie mogę uwierzyć że Bóg gra w kości z wszechświatem. (Einstein)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 349. dzień roku: ?Nie mogę uwierzyć że Bóg gra w kości z wszechświatem. (Einstein)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 349. day of the year: ?I can't believe God plays dice with the universe. (Einstein)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-14
<lubmil> dzień dzień
<mubeen> HELP
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Thu, 15 Dec 2016 00:01:35 CET
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 350. dzień roku: „Bóg jest subtelny ale złośliwy. (Einstein)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 350. dzień roku: ?Bóg jest subtelny ale złośliwy. (Einstein)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 350. day of the year: ?God is subtle, but malicious. (Einstein)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-15
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 350. dzień roku: „Bóg jest subtelny ale złośliwy. (Einstein)”
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-16
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 351. dzień roku: „Tak długo będę się przełamywał aż się stanę całością. (Canetti)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 351. dzień roku: ?Tak długo będę się przełamywał aż się stanę całością. (Canetti)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 351. day of the year: ?For so long I przełamywał until you will be whole. (Canetti)?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en przełamać
<ChanSeba> break
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en przełamywać
<ChanSeba> break
<lubmil> .bomb
<ChanSeba> lubmil: Masz bombe! Przekaz ja innemu uzytkownikowi za pomoca komendy: .d <nick>
<lubmil> .d Kilos
<ChanSeba> Kilos: Masz bombe! Przekaz ja innemu uzytkownikowi za pomoca komendy: .d <nick>
<ChanSeba> Kilos: Bomba wybuchnie za 10 sekund! Pociagnij za drucik 1, 2 lub 3 za pomoca komendy: .k <numer>
<ChanSeba> BOOOOOOM!!!
<ChanSeba> Terrorist win!
<lubmil> buhahahaha
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-17
<Kilos> o/
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos-> hi lubmil
<lubmil> hej Kilos-
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<Kilos> hej
<Kilos> hehe
<lubmil> hey Kilos
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en hej
<ChanSeba> hi
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl hey
<ChanSeba> Hej
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> are you learning english lubmil ?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en nie uczę się
<ChanSeba> not learning
<Kilos> why
<Kilos> learn it man
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en już za stary jestem aby się czegoś uczyć
<ChanSeba> I'm too old to learn something
<Kilos> worldwide english is the language of communication
<Kilos> how old are you?
<lubmil> .c 2016-1962
<ChanSeba> 2016-1962 = 54
<Kilos> im 66 in june
<lubmil> heh e
<lubmil> .c 2016-66
<ChanSeba> 2016-66 = 1950
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en moja siostra jest z 1952
<ChanSeba> my sister from 1952
<Kilos> 1951
<Kilos> haha she is old
<Kilos> you not too old
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en nie, szwagier
<ChanSeba> no, brother-in-law
<Kilos> ah
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en siostra 1954
<ChanSeba> sister 1954
<lubmil> tgu
<lubmil> 1957
<lubmil> kurwa mać
<lubmil> .c 2016-1957
<ChanSeba> 2016-1957 = 59
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en tfu
<ChanSeba> ugh
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ty jesteś z jakiego kraju?
<ChanSeba> what country you from?
<Kilos> south africa
<lubmil> uhm
<lubmil> .p afryka
<ChanSeba> Pretoria, ZA: 22.85°C, Lekkie zachmurzenie, 1017 hPa, wsch. 04:11:30, zach. 17:56:20, wiatr 3.6 m/s (20°), wilg. 39%
<lubmil> Mmmm
<lubmil> .p Zielona Gora
<ChanSeba> Zielona Gora, PL: -1°C, Mgiełka, 1036 hPa, wsch. 08:01:42, zach. 15:47:31, wiatr 3.6 m/s (280°), wilg. 100%
<Kilos> you in poland hey?
<lubmil> tak
<Kilos> tak?
<Kilos> yes?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en tak
<ChanSeba> so
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl yes
<ChanSeba> tak
<Kilos> you can remember to control the translator bot you can learn english
<Kilos> watch many english movies
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl you can remember to control the translator bot you can learn english
<lubmil> watch many english movies
<ChanSeba> można przypomnieć, aby kontrolować tłumacz bot możesz uczyć się języka angielskiego
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ale mi się nie chce niczego uczyć
<ChanSeba> but I don't want to learn anything
<Kilos> lol
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i mam to w dupie ;>
<ChanSeba> and it's in my ass ;>
<Kilos> haha
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en idę papierody sobie zrobić
<ChanSeba> I'm going to make myself papierody
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en idę papierosy sobie zrobić
<ChanSeba> going cigarettes to make
<Kilos> ok
<Kilos> i make rizzla
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl rizzla
<ChanSeba> rizzla
<Kilos> rizla
<Kilos>  .tr :en :pl  rizla
<Kilos> ChanSeba .tr :en :pl  rizla
<Kilos> rizla is the papers and filters to roll cigarettes
<lubmil> yhy
<lubmil> u am 3
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en mam 3
<ChanSeba> I have 3
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl i am 3
<ChanSeba> jestem 3
<lubmil> hmm
<ChanSeba> lubmil: coś chujowo mówisz po angielsku
<lubmil> ChanSeba: zgadza się ;<
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en gilzy
<ChanSeba> coil
<Kilos> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7gFtSvw8CV8
<Kilos> i do it by hand
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sat, 17 Dec 2016 19:35:09 CET
<lubmil> .title
<ChanSeba> Automatic Cigarette Rolling Machine How-to/Tips - YouTube
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ja robię rcznie w takiej małej maszynce
<ChanSeba> I do manually in such a small machine
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en bo mam tylko 1 rękę sprawną
<ChanSeba> because I only have 1 hand effectively
<Kilos> nice
<Kilos> aha
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 18 Dec 2016 00:00:23 CET
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> and already Sunday.
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 353. dzień roku: „Że inny cierpi, tego trzeba się uczyć: i nigdy nie można nauczyć się w sposób niezawodny. (Nietzsche)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 353. dzień roku: ?Że inny cierpi, tego trzeba się uczyć: i nigdy nie można nauczyć się w sposób niezawodny. (Nietzsche)?
<ChanSeba> Proverb on 353. day of the year: ?What else is suffering we need to learn: and you will never be able to learn reliably. (Nietzsche)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-12-18
<Kilos> o/
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> hi ChanSeba
<ChanSeba> Hello lubmil!
<RajRajRaj> i am logged in through ubuntu now :) .
<Kilos> wonderful news that RajRajRaj
<Kilos> i am a total ubuntu fan
<RajRajRaj> Kilos: i want to develop on it
<Kilos> ubuntu is free open source you can do as you like
<Kilos> i think kde has more developement apps but you can install your own on unity as well
<RajRajRaj> Kilos:  ok ty
<lubmil> !pk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
#ubuntu-pk 2018-12-12
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> what's the pkg containing php5 mod on 14.04 lts
<DR01D> hi there
